# are automatic tools worth it



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

im doing a job right now with mud box and knives. I was wondering if spending the money on automatic tools is worth it. and what would bea good brand


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

the reason i ask is because im having trouble with inside corners taking me a while. i have to do three coats with the knives, and it takes forever to wait for the mud to dry, on this job im not using hot mud so that doesnt help


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> im doing a job right now with mud box and knives. I was wondering if spending the money on automatic tools is worth it. and what would bea good brand


 automatic tools are money in the back ..they make you money and they hold good value ...so to answer you yes ..go get yourself some..columbia..drywall master. tapetech those are a good area to start ...


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

what about getting some off ebay or something or would i be better off buying new?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> what about getting some off ebay or something or would i be better off buying new?


 well i got one set new ..4500 and i just got a used tapetech set 800 so you gotta go what option is best for you i checked out my used set in person before i bought it so i new what i was getting...i prefer buying new


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok thanks, i took the last 4 months off and redid all my numbers and its only a few days in the new year and im doing a small 600 job so hopefully it will be a good year. i want to be faster and more efficent


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok thanks, i took the last 4 months off and redid all my numbers and its only a few days in the new year and im doing a small 600 job so hopefully it will be a good year. i want to be faster and more efficent


 you will be fast and more efficent...but there is a learing curve so dont expect to buy them and all the sudden be super fast it takes time but its time spent on the right thing..so be patient when you get them ..ther well worth it..any questions on it we will all help you out


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

thanks i know 600 bucks isnt much but its something, moneys going right in the bank for taxes and to help expand my business, for tools, advertising, and materials if i need them


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> im doing a job right now with mud box and knives. I was wondering if spending the money on automatic tools is worth it. and what would bea good brand


We know you can get the job done by hand without them. :sneaky2:The question is how many more jobs do you plan to do? For one or two jobs, keep doing them by hand. If you plan to be around for a while make the investment in the tools and they WILL pay off for you in time. I have bought a mix of new and used. If buying used there is still some deals on used tools. :detective: Just be aware of worn out tools and with items like bazookas there is such a risk you may be advised to buy new unless you know what to look for. Search the forums to read others advice on tool brand names.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

just remember....:shifty: we can't bid your jobs for you..


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

My biggest question is what are the average size of your jobs. As I told another if you're doing mostly small jobs say 40 sheets or less a banjo, and a roller is all the tools I would worry about. If however you're doing a lot of average size jobs 250 sheet range then they are an excellent investmentm


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*auto*

run em-get em and run em, no matter what brand- that guy in the post told ya he got some. there is a learning curve like top gun say.-but if you can replace a spark plug, then you are mechanical enough. speed you up by two, off the bat....no horse manure. thing of beauty- especially when your cashing the check. a full used set pay itself off in 100,000 wall ft. at 2cents a ft. buy one at a time and go from there. buy from the guy on the site- he can walk you through it. go auto- smooth flush over the top or what ever. harve. dont worry-just do it.


----------



## Collin (Dec 22, 2011)

I have only been crack fill for a year, those corners are so time consuming I just gut a banjo , TT roller and 3.5 TT angle head, all most finished this job and wow loving the angle head I would say I am 3X fast with the new tools on corners and I am still on the learing curve with the new tools, and the corners are kick A$$ ,for next job I will be getting more tools I got them all picked out..
I am planing to order from *West Tech Drywall tools * do they have good customer services ? *any* *bad or good reviews*


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

IMO if you can't tape by hand,auto tools will not make you faster & produce quality work.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Final touch drywall said:


> IMO if you can't tape by hand,auto tools will not make you faster & produce quality work.


 I totally agree too many jack azzes buy tools and think their drywallers. 
Not to be confused with the guys that worked for a guy that ran tools and then purchased their own tools.

I mean the youtube or google drywallers. Buy tools watch a few videos and I'm the best cheapest drywaller in the world.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> im doing a job right now with mud box and knives. I was wondering if spending the money on automatic tools is worth it. and what would bea good brand


 A big thing to consider is that yes the tools are much quicker...yes there is a learning curve...a long one if you don't have someone to mentor and show you first hand how to run them (I know from experience). 

However, if you plan to really compete in the market I believe they are a must, especially if you plan to run solo. Where you will see an outrageous amount of time savings is when you get a helper to run behind you...that's efficient....when you bang off flats in an entire house in 45 minutes.

Anyhow, personally I love my north star set...bit the bullet and bought the entire set. No regrets and never looked back.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok thanks for the advice, and im also not looking for anyone to bid my work for me. Like i said i took a few months off and did a lot of studying, and learned some great stuff. but thanks again and if i need anymore questions ill ask. going off to work a full day today for a customer.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> automatic tools are money in the back ..


I prefer to keep my money OUT of my ass, but whatever floats your boat man....:jester:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I prefer to keep my money OUT of my ass, but whatever floats your boat man....:jester:


 your a quick one hahahahahaahahahahah...BANK


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Are automatic tools worth it???

Are you driving a truck,,,or are you useing a horse and buggy ?????


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Are automatic tools worth it???
> 
> Are you driving a truck,,,or are you useing a horse and buggy ?????


Now that's getting to the point!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> the reason i ask is because im having trouble with inside corners taking me a while. i have to do three coats with the knives, and it takes forever to wait for the mud to dry, on this job im not using hot mud so that doesnt help


If that's you're big problem, a few fairly inexpensive tools should really speed that up. Investing in them should see a repayment quickly through time saved.

- an inside corner roller, with handle (get the 2 wheel split design, like Columbia's)
- a corner flusher handle (I like extendable ones, to adjust for different reach requirements, and for tight spaces, like closet areas)
- 2 sizes corner flushers (I use Can-Am 3" and 3 1/2" flushers most often, as I find the 3" handles the amount of mud from my bazooka the best. But 2 1/2" and 3" is a popular combo as well. But I do like better the way my size choices finish.)
- a mud applicator tube (get Columbia's 42" tube)
- an inside corner mud applicator (Can-Am's 2 wheel applicator is good)


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

*auto tool's*



DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> the reason i ask is because im having trouble with inside corners taking me a while. i have to do three coats with the knives, and it takes forever to wait for the mud to dry, on this job im not using hot mud so that doesnt help


auto tools work great everywhere in Canada
except P.E.I as we have red mud not as stable as rest of Canada it is hard rock
so we have to do thing's the rest of Canada doesn't
such as 1st coat mesh tape for seams and v out but joints and quickset cause paper doesn't work well with quick set on large jobs small job's is ok
sheetroc 90 then with sand-able mudd cgc or best mudd in the joint 
and with quickset not good for tape boxes
and also any gap in inside corners must get quickset 
before paper tap is installed in the inside corners
and machine tools work ok to install the tape
but has to be finished by hand after tape set's
some claim not
but cause there is so much mosture here in P.E.I hair line crack in the corner
some say you sand it out 
i say sure just fill it with dust and paint 
so i finish all by hand 
sounds strange but works here


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

mudman46 said:


> auto tools work great everywhere in Canada
> except P.E.I as we have red mud not as stable as rest of Canada it is hard rock
> so we have to do thing's the rest of Canada doesn't
> such as 1st coat mesh tape for seams and v out but joints and quickset cause paper doesn't work well with quick set on large jobs small job's is ok
> ...


Our mud in Australia is lacking also. But with practice, and being able to think outside the box working with the tools is achievable. I am not saying that you are wrong about your mud. But usually where there is a will there is a way.:thumbsup:
There sure is time to be saved. On the unit that we just finished I toped the internals with the mudrunner and 4" Tapeworm in about 25 min. Doing that by hand would have taken about 75min. Well worth it.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

gazman said:


> Our mud in Australia is lacking also. But with practice, and being able to think outside the box working with the tools is achievable. I am not saying that you are wrong about your mud. But usually where there is a will there is a way.:thumbsup:
> There sure is time to be saved. On the unit that we just finished I toped the internals with the mudrunner and 4" Tapeworm in about 25 min. Doing that by hand would have taken about 75min. Well worth it.


i have used all taping tools 
for 3 to 4 years here on this province
they don't give you long lasting results but do give you more money 
as east coast winters are harsh and super moist 
and pop 100,000 word travels fast
and need repeat business to survive
they just don't in this part of Canada
everywhere else is ok and great results
but not in quick Sand province


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Now that's getting to the point!


hmmm


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> the reason i ask is because im having trouble with inside corners taking me a while. i have to do three coats with the knives, and it takes forever to wait for the mud to dry, on this job im not using hot mud so that doesnt help


Define "three coats"? One coat one side, one coat the other then the last coat just a touch-up or skim coat? Or three coats for each side?


----------

